

Fast PHP – effective optimisation and bottleneck detection - whalesalad
http://www.puremango.co.uk/2010/04/fast-php/

======
mwexler
I am always curious when reading these articles: How much are about unique
optimizations for this specific language vs. general programming tricks. For
example, his use of the classic "calling a function on every iteration vs.
calling it just once" is pretty basic.

Do you guys do the same thing? Review every "optimize your Python" and "Ruby
speedups" etc. post and tick off various iterations of "Intro to Programming
Day 2", "RTFM", and "finally, something I didn't know based on the
implementation of this language"? And do you feel that most of these are
really about the language, or about programming in general?

~~~
user24
well, as I say in the first few lines of the article:

> Here are some frequently encountered bottlenecks found in web applications
> generally, and PHP specifically

